# file fish attacks teenager



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

well wife and I were out last nite , daughter home and she goes into the fish room to chk out the tank ,, as she is looking into the tank her eyes are looking for the file fish , the one she picked out , she finds him says her hello to him . she is just about to walk out of room when she is hit right in the forehead with something shes like wtf..(my daughter is the only one who doesn't swear ) so in her lingo what the hek....she looks down on the ground and theres the subject aka the file fish decided to jump and hit her right in the forehead of course now she is like what do I do tries to find something to get him back in the tank freaking out like a teenager would ,throws him back in and is like what just happen do I call dad ,she called allright in histerics laughing her ass off... anyways file fish is alive and well today 
theres my sunday nite story to make someone out there laugh ....
cheers 
tom


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow what a crazy story !!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I bet that was an interesting phone call from the daughter.
Now to get a lid for the tank!


----------

